# The Critter Nation



## lauren345 (Aug 7, 2013)

im looking to buy a critter nation 2 story, opinions if you have this and where is the best place to get it from (UK) ? thanks x


----------



## Scout (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, I've heard and read very good things about it but the only place I can seem to find it is cagesworld.co.uk but its still about £250 they have a libertar explorer 2 storey for £172 which I'm considering but I really did want a critter nation. Hope you find one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a double critter nation for my 7 girls and a single for my 2 boys, it is the best cage I have bought, it was worth the wait. It is so easy to clean, roomy, and the company does a wonderful job at making sure the little ones are safe. I live in California so I don't know many places you can get it from but this cage is worth the money and the wait.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know if you want a store or if you are ok with online but here ya go 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/280-6472445-2672135?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=critter%20nation&sprefix=critter+nati%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acritter%20nation


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

The Critter Nation is such a great cage! The shelves are all easily removable for cleaning, there's lots of floor and climbing space, loads of room for toys and decoration and my rats just love it  The only downside would be if you're using litter bedding, because there's no scatter guard on the cage so it just falls onto the floor. You could make something for around the edge of the cage to stop it falling out though, and I think Critter Nation themselves sell scatter guards but I'm not sure about how good they are as I've never used them. 

There is a cage just like it, named the Savic Rat and Ferret cage Royal Suite, and it is much cheaper. It also comes with scatter guards. I don't have experience with one myself but I've read reviews and it seems like an excellent cage. You can get it in the UK on this site with free delivery  http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/rat_cage/132223


----------



## lauren345 (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks all! Cant afford the 2 story atm so im going to get the single one for my 3 boys and then when I have the money I am going to buy the add on! best solution for the time being me thinks x


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just wanted to show my critter nations for a size reference. I have 2 boys in the single and 7 girls in the double, I plan on getting another double for the boys and using the single for a spare cage.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

